# Backpacker's stuff in Dubai.



## opportunist86 (Dec 9, 2011)

What are good things to do and places to visit for backpackers in Dubai? I guess you my mean by backpackers. It shouldn't be too expensive. 
How about Desert safari and other famous places that we usually hear whenever we talk about Dubai?
I'll be there for almost a week. How and where to spend weekend? I want to make my time worth spending.


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

opportunist86 said:


> What are good things to do and places to visit for backpackers in Dubai? I guess you my mean by backpackers. It shouldn't be too expensive.
> How about Desert safari and other famous places that we usually hear whenever we talk about Dubai?
> I'll be there for almost a week. How and where to spend weekend? I want to make my time worth spending.


There is a Youth Hostel - it's near terminal 2 of the airport.

Where you go from there...

So many choices.


----------



## opportunist86 (Dec 9, 2011)

Toon said:


> There is a Youth Hostel - it's near terminal 2 of the airport.
> 
> Where you go from there...
> 
> So many choices.


Thanks.. How much do they charge? Where exactly near terminal 2?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Literally the first result on Google: Youth Hostel Association U.A.E.


----------



## opportunist86 (Dec 9, 2011)

Toon said:


> There is a Youth Hostel - it's near terminal 2 of the airport.
> 
> Where you go from there...
> 
> So many choices.


And what are the best places to go for backpackers who don't have too much money in their pockets?


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

If you want to save money number one take the metro around because its cheap and nice,so look at the website and figure out what stops are close to the places you want to go,if the stop is not close there is usually a feeder bus.
Eat at the small restaurants where you see a lot of workers or non-toursity type people,Banyas square and the areas heading away from Dira city center down from Banyas has lots of cheap places to eat. 
The beaches are cheap to get into 5 AED and up a little more.The medina jummirah is freee to walk around inn and close to the Burg Hotel so you can look at that. The Dubia Mall has the dancing fountain[free to watch]and you can see the aquarium for free in the mall. 
Got to the timeout Dubai website and get all kinds of ideas from there also.
If you want to go the the Burg Khalifa buy your tickets on line in advance because they are AED 400 walking up and only AED 100 in Advance.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

if you want to do Dubai on the cheap, as suggested take the metro + buses (I think they have a day pass). go to Dubai Mall + Burj Khalifa promenade. Go to the beach (JBR beach, Jumeirah Open Beach). Maybe go to the Umm Suqeim beach for a pic of Burj al Arab. Walk around Madinat Jumeirah. Walk around the dubai museum and maybe take an Abra ride at the creek (1 Dhs per crossing). If you want to see even more malls go to Mall of Emirates and Ibn Battuta Mall. 

Metro is pretty straight forward so it won't be difficult, but about the buses you will need to ask the info counters at the metro stations (I think). also, have loads of patience as the public transport is not the best way to visit most of the places above except the malls. 

In case you have to take taxis, use google maps to check out distances. It is about 1.50 Dhs per km.

desert safari would be about 200-300 dhs per person (unless they have a summer special rate), and may not be the best idea in the heat.


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

You can sometimes find deals on the gonabit or cobone websites for cheaper prices on desert Safari's. If there are two of you coming you could split the cost on an Entertainment book which has all kinds of 2 for 1 coupons. If you know somebody here now have them pick you up a Time out Dubai Magazine[this weeks addition]because its the big 2 for 1 issue.


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

AED200/night seems kinda high for a backpacker to me. I'm staying in a 5* for 9 days at an average of only 330 or so!


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

You might be able to find cheaper places in this area of town[Sabkha Bus Station]the firs time my wife and I came to Dubai we found a nice enough place and really liked all the action in the area,not many western tourist stay in this area[yes its safe and we are westerners.] which we don't care about.


----------



## opportunist86 (Dec 9, 2011)

rsinner said:


> if you want to do Dubai on the cheap, as suggested take the metro + buses (I think they have a day pass). go to Dubai Mall + Burj Khalifa promenade. Go to the beach (JBR beach, Jumeirah Open Beach). Maybe go to the Umm Suqeim beach for a pic of Burj al Arab. Walk around Madinat Jumeirah. Walk around the dubai museum and maybe take an Abra ride at the creek (1 Dhs per crossing). If you want to see even more malls go to Mall of Emirates and Ibn Battuta Mall.
> 
> Metro is pretty straight forward so it won't be difficult, but about the buses you will need to ask the info counters at the metro stations (I think). also, have loads of patience as the public transport is not the best way to visit most of the places above except the malls.
> 
> ...


Do people go to desert safari or some activity in desert in night? I've heard something lilke that there is night gathering of tourists and local cultural dance and fun goes on there.


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

opportunist86 said:


> Do people go to desert safari or some activity in desert in night? I've heard something lilke that there is *night gathering of tourists and local cultural dance and fun goes on there*.


No mate, that's called an orgy...


----------



## opportunist86 (Dec 9, 2011)

Toon said:


> No mate, that's called an orgy...


Upsss! lolzzz.


----------



## nite (Apr 11, 2012)

Honestly in my opinion Dubai is not the best place for backpackers. Outside of the glitzy marble malls of consumerism splendor, there is not much to do on the cheap. If you want to walk around and see cool stuff GET OUT OF DOWNTOWN AND THE MARINA. Go to Diera, ride the ferries, walk around Al Mateena, Biyanas, eat some exotic foods, lay around and have some snacks in the grassy medians or parks. Meet some people. There's this African club called The Garage in Ramee Int'l Hotel(there are many, so google it) Get there after midnite and get ready for some fun! Tons of cool places to go for drinks an music. You can also chill in Karama, go to Club 7 or the dozens of other filipino clubs and hear some live music and bands, very fun. These places have personality and are exciting, but are often missed by mall-hopping tourists. Dubai can be fun, but many options will be closed to you unless your well off or have lots of cash to spend on posh dinners, lounges, clubs, events, etc. Don't expect people to dance all nite like ibiza or goa. Most just sit around these lounges socializing, sipping on $15 drinks.

Better to fly off to Turkey, Greece, Eastern Europe. Gulf Air can get you there cheap. The Euro in at 1.25 to the dollar and dropping. Have fun!


----------

